
Are your rsync transfers slow? - bsdpunk
http://bsdpunk.blogspot.com/2010/04/i-was-having-some-slow-rsync-issues-on.html
======
_delirium
For the 2nd test (after you got it up to 18 MB/s, which is higher than you'd
be able to get if it were still in 100 Mbit mode), did you check if either
side is CPU-bound? Rsync takes a decent amount of CPU, so that could be the
bottleneck on gigabit networks.

You can also try adding the -W option, which will send the whole new file when
a file's been changed, instead of the usual rsync diffs, which can be faster
when bandwidth isn't the bottleneck.

------
e1ven
Rsync adds a lot of overhead- The fastest way I've found to transfer a file is
actually the venerable netcat.

On the receiving side, we open a socket, and direct it into a file-

nc -p 5678 -l > file.name

then, on the sending side, run

nc 192.168.47.1 5678 < file.name

That avoids the key exchange, the overhead of compression, the CPU to check
for diffs, etc. Just pure copy.

I'd be curious the difference in speed you get.

~~~
ralph
If you like netcat, look at socat(1). It does everything nc(1) does and more.

------
vsync
Set up an rsync daemon so it doesn't have to go through SSH.

